# عااااااااجل ..حرق كنيسة العدرا ش الوحدة بامبابة



## zezza (7 مايو 2011)

دلوقتى حالا و على الفضائية المصرية 
حرق كنيسة السيدة العذراء شارع الوحدة بامبابة 

​


----------



## zezza (7 مايو 2011)

تالت كنيسة يتم الاعتداء عليها فى امبابة خلال ساعات قليلة 
بعد كنيسة الفردوس و مارمينا و دلوقتى العدرا بالوحدة
كدة قربوا يجوا كنيستنا 
صلوا لكل المسيحيين هناك


----------



## sony_33 (7 مايو 2011)

على قناة الطريق ملتحين يساعدون على اطفاء الكنيسة


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مايو 2011)

ربنا قادر يرد وهيرد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

zezza قال:


> تالت كنيسة يتم الاعتداء عليها فى امبابة خلال ساعات قليلة
> بعد كنيسة الفردوس و مارمينا و دلوقتى العدرا بالوحدة
> كدة قربوا يجوا كنيستنا
> صلوا لكل المسيحيين هناك


*حرااااااااااام بجد*
*ربنا يسترها يا زيزا*
*ويحافظ عليكم*​


----------



## cobcob (7 مايو 2011)

*طب هايتلككو بايه بقى على كنيسة العدرا
انا معدية قدام الكنيسة الساعة 9:30 وكانت مقفولة 
كان بيدورو على حد برضو
ارحمنا يا رب ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2011)

*كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية ​*


----------



## Mr.TiTo (7 مايو 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااارب استررررررررررررررررررررررر كدة حراااااااااااااااااام بجد كفااااااااااااااية


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2011)

*هذا هو الأسلام الحقيقي القبح *​


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*حلال اللي كانوا بيتعمل فيهم من امن الدولة 
بدون ذكر التفاصيل*


----------



## antonius (8 مايو 2011)

اللعنة على دين الشيطان و وثنيوه


----------



## happy angel (8 مايو 2011)

*
" ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها "*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مايو 2011)

كنيسة مارمرقس وكنيسة الملاك وكنيسة العدرا والقديس ابانوب وكنيسة العدرا بشارع الوحده وكنيسة مارمينا
كل ده 
ربنا ينتقم منكم


----------



## Critic (8 مايو 2011)

*الرب صديقا هو يقطع اعناق الخطاه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مايو 2011)

دول بيهددوا كنيسه تانيه 
كنيسة العدرا فى الوراق
اه يا يسوع


----------



## cobcob (8 مايو 2011)

*آخر اخبار وصلتنى ان الحريقى اطفى
بس احنا قلقانين على الفراشين
بيقولو فى واحد منهم فى المستشفى
صلولهم وصلولنا*ا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (8 مايو 2011)

للاسف التهاون والطبطبة على السلفيين وصلتنا للحال دا ومحدش عارف رايحين على فين ويريت لو نربط بين الى حصل النهاردة 

مؤتمر مصر الاول الى اساسه بان مصر دولة مدنية النهاردة والاخوان والسلفيين رفضوا الحضور 

وبالليل يروحوا امبابة يولعوا المنطقة كلها معناه ايه ؟؟ السلفيين والاخوان لا يعترفون بدستور دولة ومؤسس الاخوان الارهابي حسن البنا لا يعترف بمفهوم الدولة من الاساس 

ارجوكم لازم يتم اقصائهم فورا عن الحياة وليس البلد فقط لانهم خطر على البشرية فمن لا يعترف بمفهوم الدولة فهو يعيش فى غيبوبة حقيقي 

الرب يحمينا ويحمي مصر من الانهيار


----------



## داود 2010 (8 مايو 2011)

لامتى هذا الذل والهوان ينقصنا شيء واحد فقط لا غير وهو محبتنا الحقيقية بعضنا لبعض وينقصنا ارسال خظاب الى بابا الروم الارثوذكس فى الحبشة علشان يذود لنا مية النيل خلولو بالكم علشان يذود لنا مية النيل  وينقصنى الترابط والوحدة فى جسد واحد وهو جسد المسيح الذى باماننا الحقيقى بة سوف نغلب اولاد الشياطين ونثق دائما اننا اولاد ملك الملوك ورب الاربابالربد قادر ان يبيد عدو شعبة سريعا


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2011)

*ملناش غيرك ياااااااارب*​


----------



## losivertheprince (8 مايو 2011)

*سلام المسيح
كابوس فظيع أعيش يه أنا وجميع مسيحى امبابة ....
وإليكم ماتم اليوم :
1 - كنيسة القديس مارمينا ( بالمشروع - البصراوى ) **أمبابة **:
الكلام الشائع والذى يتناقله أهالى المنطقة كالآتى :
فتاة تركت المسيحية وتزوجت بمسلم ويوم الامس الجمعة تمت مشاجرة بينها وبين والدها تم على أثرها أن أخدها شيخ مسلم لمكان ما ...
اليوم السبت تم أختطاف ( مثلما تقول الاقوال ) من مكانها ومعها الشيخ هذا إلى الكنيسة حسب رواية الشهود ( بلا أى دليل ) تم تجمهو فى البداية حوالى 100 شاب وأتجهوا للكنيسة حوالى الساعة الخامسة عصرا وأتجهوا للطلب بخروج الفتاة من الكنيسة ..... وذهابها معهم وبعد نقاشات وشد وجذب تم الاتفاق على أن يتم اختيار خمسة مسلمين وخمسة مسيحين ويدخلوا الكنيسة ليتم التفتيش عن الفتاة ولكن هذا الاقتراح لم يجد نفعاً بل أن المسلميبن رفضوه وطالبوا بأن تخرج إليهم وحدها وأنهم لن يتحركوا الا بعد ان تذهب معهم .....
بعد قليل لم يتمالك احد المسلمين نفسه وأطلق رصاصة فى الهواء وهنا انفجر الموقف مرة واحدة حيث توجد عائلات مسيحية كبيرة فى منطقة البصراوى ......
وتم تبادل اطلاق النيران وبعد حوالى ساعة او اقل قليلا تجمع حوالى 1500 مسلم من مختلف الاعمار من طفل 58 سنوات حتى عجائز وكلهم يطالبون بخروج الفتاة من الكنيسة أو على الاقل بتفجير الكنيسة على الى فيها ....
بعد ذلك حدث احتقان كبير نتيجة لشحن كمية كبيرة من الشيوخ والمتطرفين حدث ما يشبه التجمهر بطريقة كبيرة جدا أمام الشارع الذى توجد بمنتصفه الكنيسة وعند حضور الجيش تم منع الناس من دخول الشارع وتم اغلاقة من الاتجاهين .....
تلا ذلك اطلاق نيران من عمارة تقطنها اسرة مسيحية كبيرة فى أول الشارع وتم ألقاء العشرات من المولوتوف على سطح تلك البناية ..... 
ظلت تلك البناية مصدر أطلق النار وأستخدمت الداخلية والجيش نيران مكثفة لارهابيهم ولكن لم تاتى بنتيجة ومع ذلك ظل تدفق المسلمين بكثرة ى مشهد أصاب الكثيرين بالفزع وحصلت مشادات كثيرة بين الشباب ....
فمنهم من يرى ان ذلك فتنة ويجب أقصائها وهم نسبة قليلة جداً ومنهم من يرى انه يجب ان يوضع حل لتلك المشكلة بتفتيش الكنائس والاديرة لانها اماكن للارهاب .......
ظل الوضع على نفس حالته حتى تدخلت الداخلية بكثافة وأطلقت العديد من الطلقات النارية لتصفية ذلك البيت وهنا تم الرد بكثافة من ذلك البيت على الداخلية .....
عند أقتراب الساعة من منتصف الليل كان عدد الشباب المسلم الذين يهللون بموت مسيحين ذلك البيت وترديد هتافات مثل :
الله اكبر اختنا اختنا - واسلامية مش قبطية .... والكثير من الهتافات المعادية للمسيحية .....
هناك مواقف فردية كثيرة ولكنها كلها تدور بان الاعصاب قد بدأت فى الانهيار .....
وخاصة مع انقطاع الكهرباء عن منطقة شارع الاقصر بالكامل ....
حوالى الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا تلقيت مكالمة تفيد بأن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع الوحدة تحترق 
توجهت إلى هناك مع اتصالى بالعديد من الاصدقاء وتلقيت مكالمة تليفونية من صديق مسلم يطالبنى فيها بالتوجه لكنيسة السيدة العذراء لانها تحترق وعندما أقتربت منها وجدت دخان يتصاعد من بعيد وعندما اقتربت .....
وجدت الكنيسة تحترق بالكامل من الداخل ومحاولات مستميتة لاطفاء النيران من اهالى المنطقة مسيحين ومسلمين ......
ومع أقتراب الساعة من الثالثة فجرا كانت الكنيسة قد احترقت كاملة داخليا ولكن أكثر شئ قد آثر فينا هو أحتراق أجساد القديسين الموجودة بداخلها ومع أمتزاج دموعنا بقطرات المياه لسيارات الاطفاء كانت الوضع سيئاً للغاية ولكن تعاون أهل المنطقة معاً ساهم فى عدم أنتقال النيران للمنازل المجاورة .....
وهنا ومع تعاون الشباب على أخراج الاشياء المحترقة ومع أنقطاع الكهرباء وجدت شخصين يخرجون من الدور الارضى فى الظلام وهم فى حالة صعبة ويبكون ويقولون : واحد ميت جوه واحد متفحم جوه .....
وهنا وبعد أن هدء الاثنين ودخولنا لغرفة المعمودية بالدور الارضى وجدنا شخص متفحم بالكامل ومنظرة صعب للغاية 
وتم دخول رجال الاسعاف والمطافئ ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا أخراجة ولا احد يعرف من هو أساساً 
 ولكن بعد حصر الموجودين وقت الهجوم على الكنيسة وهم ثلاثة :
1 - عم هانى وكان منهار للغاية .....
2 - سائق أتوبيس الكنيسة وهو الاخر كان يبكى من مافعلوه معه من قاموا باحراق الكنيسة .....
3 - عم صلاح هو الشخص المختفى وهو من الناس الذين كانوا يبيتون فى الكنيسة .....
وبعد أن هدأ عم هانى فراش الكنيسة اخذ يصرخ بأسم صلاح صلاح ....
الكنيسة تم حرقها بالكامل من الداخل وعم هانى كان لايريد لاحد أن يدخل المطبخ لانه أخذ اجساد القديسين ووضعها بداخل المطبخ بالدور الارضى ....
سمعنا بمكالمة تليفونية من صديق لى انه هناك جماعة متجهين لكنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق ( الكنيسة التى شرفتها ام نور بظهورها كيهك قبل الماضى ) 
ولكن اصدقائى قالوا أنهم هناك
وهناك كنيسة أخرى وهى مارمينا السنترال وأيضا يحميها شبابيها واهلها ....
وتم القبض على ثلاثة أشخاص كانوا يريدون الهجوم على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق ولكن تصدى لهم شباب الكنيسة .....
 لن أصف مشاعرى ولن أتكلم ولكنى سألتزم الصمت لان الله وحده قادر أن يعبر بنا هذه الليلة بسلام .....*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 مايو 2011)

فعلها عبدة الشيطان مجددا
اصبروا يا اخواننا الاقباط فكل اسائه تعرضتم لها بسبب ايمانكم
ستتحول الي جوهره نفيسه علي اكليلكم السماوي
قلبي معكم يا اقباط مصر
إنجيل متى 5: 11
طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ 
إنجيل متى 10: 22
وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.
إنجيل متى 24: 9
حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.
إنجيل يوحنا 15: 21
لكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
و الرب يعزيكم يا اقباط مصر
ان قلبي معكم يا اقباط مصر


----------



## ميلاد صليب رياض (8 مايو 2011)

*يارب مد ايك اولادك يصرخون من الارض يا رب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب ارحم+++*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

علي فكره ده ردهم علي كسفه كامليا ليهم 
مش هيرجعوا غير لو الحكم العسكري اصدر قرار باعادم فوري لمسببي الفتن


----------



## ميلاد صليب رياض (8 مايو 2011)

نمين يعدم مين دول سلمو القط مفتاح القرار والشهداء لهم السماء


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2011)

*ربنا ح يتصرف معاهم *​


----------



## zezza (8 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> كنيسة مارمرقس وكنيسة الملاك وكنيسة العدرا والقديس ابانوب وكنيسة العدرا بشارع الوحده وكنيسة مارمينا
> كل ده
> ربنا ينتقم منكم



*ده غير تهديدات و محاولات حرق  لكنيسة العدرا 
و كنيسة العدرا و الملاك ميخائيل 
و كنيسة مارمينا ..كلهم بالوراق 
مش مكفيهم اللى اتحرق عايزين يكملوا على الباقى 
يا رب مد ايدك انقذنا و احمى شعبك *


----------



## شميران (8 مايو 2011)

*اووووووووووووووووو مع الاسف الرب يحفظكم من كل شر ويرعاكم ياااااااااارب*


----------



## MAJI (8 مايو 2011)

السلفيون يحركهم 
الجنس
القتل
البغض للمسيحيين
التخريب
باختصار كل شهوات ابليس ينفذوها
الرحمة للضحايا 
ربنا معاكم 
فليسحق كل سلفي وحاقد واسلامي


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2011)

*اصنع مجداً لاسمك يا يسوع​*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2011)

*هما كنيستين اللى حصل فيهم حرايق 
العدرا شارع الوحدة ومارمينا المشروع غير كدة مفيش 
والعدرا شارع الوحدة اللى حرقوها يتقدمهم البلطجية وكارهى المسيحيين 
شهادة حق لازم اقولها لانى شوفت دة بعينى امبارح الساعه 12 بليل 
شوفتهم وهما رايحين يولعوها 
مجرد شباب صغير صايع مش متربى غير على كره الاقباط يتبعهم بعض السلفيين او الملتحين بس العدد الاكبر شباب صغير 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2011)

نحوك اعينا


----------



## grges monir (8 مايو 2011)

*لاجديد علينا
الهمجية الاسلامية المعتادة*


----------



## BITAR (8 مايو 2011)

*كارثة بكل المقاييس
جيش اسلامى حقير
حكومه مرتعشه
اسلام فاسد
مسلمون همجيون وبربر
*​


----------



## MAJI (8 مايو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *هما كنيستين اللى حصل فيهم حرايق *​
> *العدرا شارع الوحدة ومارمينا المشروع غير كدة مفيش *
> *والعدرا شارع الوحدة اللى حرقوها يتقدمهم البلطجية وكارهى المسيحيين *
> *شهادة حق لازم اقولها لانى شوفت دة بعينى امبارح الساعه 12 بليل *
> ...


السلفيون الاشرار يتقصدون باستخدام شباب صغير السن في حالة القاء القبض عليهم تكون احكامهم خفيفة والمسألة ليست صدفة
فكل شئ مدروس للشر طبعا


----------

